# [HTML / CSS] Fehlersuche - Fehlinterpritation vom IE



## Laire (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade meine seite um (w3c konform usw.) und stosse schon auf die ersten Probleme. Ein Teil, den ich in meiner Homapge einbinden will, wird nicht richtig angezeigt, der Internetexplorer interpretiert eine breiten angabe nicht richtig, aber bisher habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden woran das liegt.

das ganze soll folgendermassen aussehen (tut es auch unter Mozilla):








beim IE sieht das so aus:







hier der Quelltext von dem Bereich:



```
<table style="border:1px solid #000000;background:#a1a1a1;color:#000000;">
<tr>
<td colspan="5">
<img src="http://www.ug-team.de/images/webdesign/newskopf.gif" alt="Newskopf" />
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="background:#FFA200;font-size:12px;">
<td>
<?PHP echo date("d.m.y") ?>
</td>
<td colspan="4" style="text-align:right;">
Gegr&uuml;ndet 25.08.2004 - Preis: kostenlos
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="font-weight:bold;text-align:center;">
<td style="width:175px;">
German Gunbounderz
</td>
<td colspan="4" style="text-align:center;">
Offizielle Gunbound News
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
1
</td>
<td rowspan="3" colspan="4" style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
1
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
2
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
3
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
4
</td>
<td rowspan="2" style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
2
</td>
<td rowspan="2" style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
3
</td>
<td rowspan="2" style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
4
</td>
<td rowspan="2" style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
5
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#000000;">
5
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


Eigentlich habe ich ja mit: <td style="width:175px;"> die breite der linken Spalte defeniert, aber irgendwie regestriert das der IE nicht.


----------



## Coranor (26. August 2004)

Nur mal so auf die schnelle, aber versuch es mal indem Du zwischen dem Doppelpunkt und Deiner Breitenangabe eine Leerzeile einfügst. Bei einem ähnlichen Problem hat's geholfen.


----------



## Robert Steichele (26. August 2004)

Tschuldigung, wenn ich dir jetzt keine Antwort auf deine Frage gebe, aber ich erstelle auch gerade eine Seite für unsere Firma (HTML/CSS/PHP).
AM IE verzweifle ich langsam auch. Mit W3C-konformen Seiten scheint er Probleme zu haben


----------



## Laire (26. August 2004)

Habs jetzt so hingefummelt, in dem ich für jedes einzelne TD die breite bestimmt habe, so geht es...


----------



## Leepshin (15. September 2004)

*IE - HTML-probleme*

Moin-Moin,
bin - immer noch - ein Netscape-User - und verzweifle mit IE. Während unsere pages unter Netscape alle brav laufen, zeigt der IE immer Fehler auf den Seiten an. Gibt es irgendwo im Netz einen Debugger für html unter IE oder so? 
Macht mich völlig wuschig, warum kann Netscape das lesen und IE schmeisst mit Formatierungen um sich  - oder will immer was debuggen.... Und wenn ich dann ich Frontpage (weil- ist ja auch von Mikkersoft) nachschaue nach Fehlern - nix da!  Wieso sieht die Seite in Frontpage ok aus, und im Netz zerreisst es Formatierungen  Z.B. Bilder ohne table aneinandergereiht kommen in Frontpage und Netscape auch brav in einer Reihe, bei IE untereinander..... Und das Perverseste, wenn ich in Frontpage sage: OK, mach Vorschau im Browser - auch alles paletti. Aber sobald im Netz - .... Das kann doch nicht angehen

Dabei habe ich - sind Vereinsseiten - nichts dolles drauf, da viele unserer Mitglieder ja noch im Modemzeitalter sind. also kein Flash, kaum Java - und schon gar nicht php oder ähnliches.
Ideen werden dankbar aufgenommen - Leepshin


----------

